
Ask HN: How do you keep track of your network? - chrisshroba
As I meet more and more people I&#x27;m looking for a way to keep track of things I know about people so that I can stay in touch with them and stay more personal, but I don&#x27;t have the best memory.<p>Do you use any tools&#x2F; methods for keeping track of everyone you want to stay in touch with?  Of course I use LinkedIn and Facebook, but those don&#x27;t let me say &quot;Remember, Ryan is working at Yelp, is great at design, and has a cat named Tum-tum&quot;.
======
petr_tik
Once you've made someone a 1st degree connection on LinkedIn you can add a
note to their profile [0]. You can either expand the same note in the future
or keep adding new ones.

Otherwise, you cannot beat a good old spreadsheet on google docs or local
machine. (LI allows contact export) That way when you are looking for a new
gig, you can create a new sheet with all your contacts and outline your
applications plan with warm leads.

[0]
[https://www.linkedin.com/help/linkedin/answer/43370/adding-n...](https://www.linkedin.com/help/linkedin/answer/43370/adding-
notes-to-a-contact?lang=en)

If I were you, I would use LinkedIn, and keep a 3 month old copy of their
spreadsheet locally.

------
id122015
This is your chance to overtake Facebook and create something better. I'm not
using FB. Count me in when someone finishes the product.

I think there is a number, the maximum number of people someone can remember.
or have as friends. Its about 150.

------
WhatIsThisIm12
don't be a douche. this is being a douche.

